# can you check/confirm iphone firmware before activating?



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i want to unlock a friend's iphone this weekend, and i'm curious if there is any way to confirm it does NOT have 1.1.1 firmware already installed. i highly doubt it does (it was purchased earlier this week), but i want to confirm before i go trying to activate/unlock.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

mixedup said:


> i want to unlock a friend's iphone this weekend, and i'm curious if there is any way to confirm it does NOT have 1.1.1 firmware already installed. i highly doubt it does (it was purchased earlier this week), but i want to confirm before i go trying to activate/unlock.


Before you unlock it you must activate it. Once it is activated you can check the firmware version under _Settings > General > About > Version_. It is highly unlikely that you would have anything other than 1.0.2 at this point in time. Even if you do have 1.1.1, you won't be doing any unlocking just now anyway.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

actually, i DO plan on unlocking it now...i've got the 1.0.2 firmware on my computer, and option-restore will allow you to choose what firmware you would like installed prior to running iNdependence.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

mixedup said:


> actually, i DO plan on unlocking it now...i've got the 1.0.2 firmware on my computer, and option-restore will allow you to choose what firmware you would like installed prior to running iNdependence.


Option-restore does work on 7.4.1, but will not work on 7.4.3. I'm unsure about 7.4.2 as I have not updated to it yet. Looks like I may stick with the older version for some time given the current updates all enable features that have limited value for me or will disable my phone.


----------



## nas78 (Sep 28, 2007)

You can check what firmware is preinstalled by going to the emergency call, entering *3001#12345#* then pressing "Call". Under Versions you will find what revision firmware is on the phone out of the box.

03.12.06_G Is firmware 1.0.0
03.14.08_G Is firmware 1.0.1 and 1.02
04.02.04_G Is firmware 1.1.1 possibly 04.01.13_G means 1.1.1


----------

